# Etty Hillesum - Diario 1941-43



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

E' tutto un mondo che va in pezzi. Ma il mondo continuerà ad andare avanti e per ora andrò avanti anch'io. Restiamo certo un po' impoveriti, - ma io mi sento ancora così ricca, che questo vuoto non m'è entrato veramente dentro. Però dobbiamo tenerci in contatto col mondo attuale e dobbiamo trovarci un posto in questa realtà, non si può vivere solo con le verità eterne, così rischieremmo di fare la politica degli struzzi. Vivere pienamente, verso l'esterno come verso l'interno, non sacrificare nulla della realtà esterna a beneficio di quella interna, e viceversa: considera tutto ciò come un bel compito per te stessa.
O tutto è casuale, o niente lo è. Se io credessi nella prima affermazione non potrei vivere, ma non sono ancora convinta della seconda.


L'unica cosa che si può fare è offrirsi umilmente come campo di battaglia. Quei problemi devono pur trovare ospitalità da qualche parte, trovare un luogo in cui possano combattere e placarsi, e noi, poveri piccoli uomini, noi dobbiamo aprir loro il nostro spazio interiore, senza sfuggire.


Quei momenti di contatto quasi "impersonale" con tutta l'umanità ci rende ogni volta più maturi e profondi.


Devo recuperare un'antica saggezza: che riposa in se stesso non tiene conto del tempo: una vera maturazione non può tenere conto del tempo.




La sorgente di ogni cosa ha da essere la vita stessa, mai un'altra persona. Molti invece - soprattutto donne - attingono le proprie forze da altri: è l'uomo la loro sorgente, non la vita. Mi sembra un atteggiamento quanto mai distorto e innaturale.


... prima, però, devo trovare io stessa una forma, la mia forma.


E poi c'è quella strana irrequietezza che non so ancora come incanalare. Ma chissà che essa non possa dare buon frutto nel mio lavoro, quando saprò governarla.


S. dice che l'amore per tutti gli uomini è superiore all'amore per un uomo solo: perché l'amore per il singolo è una forma di amore di sé.


Ma in me c'è anche onestà, e un desiderio appassionato, quasi elementare di chiarezza e di armonia tra esterno e interno.


... cercare una risposta alle numerose questioni di vita e di morte che essi pongono. E allora forse troverai una risposta ad alcune di esse, non solo per te ma anche per gli altri.


In ogni caso, io vengo da questo caos, ed è mio compito portarmi più in alto. S. lo chiama "costruire con mobile materiale", quel tesoro.


L'antipatia che provo in questi casi per persone a cui di solito voglio bene è incomprensibile. E' un atteggiamento negativo, distruttivo e critico, ecc. ecc. L'antipatia per il prossimo non è da me. Quando mi sento così poco bene dovrei subito fermare la macchina dei miei pensieri, che invece si mette a correre e a buttare per aria tutto quello che può.


Dentro di me c'è una sorgente molto profonda. E in quella sorgente c'è Dio. A volte riesco a raggiungerla, più sovente essa è coperta da pietre e sabbia: allora Dio è sepolto. Allora bisogna dissotterrarlo di nuovo. M'immagino che certe persone preghino con gli occhi rivolti al cielo: esse cercano Dio fuori di sé. Ce ne sono altre che chinano il capo nascondendolo tra le mani, credo che cerchino Dio dentro di sé.


… devo proprio diventare più semplice. Lasciarmi vivere un po' di più.


Quel mal di stomaco, quell'oppressione, quel senso di aver un nodo dentro e di venir schiacciata sotto un grosso peso, sono certamente il prezzo che debbo pagare ogni tanto per la mia avidità di conoscere tutto della vita, e di penetrare dappertutto.


Va bene che tu affacci la tua testa in cielo, ma non che tu cacci il cielo nella tua testa. Ogni volta vorresti rifare il mondo invece di goderlo così com'è. E' un atteggiamento alquanto dispotico.


A volte correi rifugiarmi con tutto quel che ho dentro un paio di parole. Ma non esistono ancora parole che mi vogliano ospitare.


La nascita di un'autentica autonomia interiore è un lungo e doloroso processo: è la presa di coscienza che per te non esiste alcun aiuto o appoggio o rifugio presso gli altri, mai.


Sono affidata a me stessa e dovrò cavarmela da sola. L'unica norma che hai sei tu stessa, lo ripeto sempre. E l'unica responsabilità che puoi assumerti nella vita è la tua. Ma devi assumertela pienamente.


Non bisogna sempre pretendere dei grandi risultati, ma bisogna credere in quelli piccoli.


Paura di vivere su tutta la linea. Cedimento completo. Mancanza di fiducia in me stessa. Repulsione. Paura.


Non cado più così in basso, e nella mia tristezza è già insita una possibilità di ripresa. Una volta, quando ero triste, pensavo che avrei continuato a esserlo per tutta la vita: ora so che anche quei momenti fanno parte del mio ritmo vitale, e che è un bene che sia così. Ho un di nuovo fiducia, una grandissima fiducia, anche in me stessa. Credo nella serietà del mio impegno, e so che col tempo riuscirò ad amministrare bene la mia vita.


Il marciume che c'è negli altri c'è anche in noi, continuavo a predicare; e non vedo nessun'altra soluzione, veramente non ne vedo nessun'altra, che quella di raccoglierci in noi stessi e di strappar via il nostro marciume. Non credo più che si possa migliorare qualcosa nel mondo esterno senza aver prima fatto la nostra parte dentro di noi.


Quel che invece un uomo ha in mano è il proprio orientamento interiore verso il destino. I fatti esterni non bastano a capire la vita di una persona: bisogna conoscerne i sogni, il rapporto con la famiglia, gli stati d'animo, le delusioni, la malattia e la morte.


In fondo io non ho paura. Non per una forma di temerarietà, ma perché sono cosciente del fatto che ho sempre a che fare con degli esseri umani, e che cercherò di capire ogni espressione, di chiunque sia e fin dove mi sarà possibile. E il fatto storico di quella mattina non era che un infelice ragazzo della Gestapo si mettesse a urlare contro di me, ma che francamente io non ne provassi sdegno - anzi, che mi facesse pena, tanto che avrei voluto chiedergli: hai avuto una giovinezza così triste, o sei stato tradito dalla tua ragazza? Aveva un'aria così tormentata e assillata, del resto anche molto sgradevole e molle. Avrei voluto cominciare subito a curarlo, ben sapendo che questi ragazzi sono da compiangere fintanto che non sono in grado di fare del male, ma che diventano pericolosissimi se sono lasciati liberi di avventarsi sull'umanità. E' solo il sistema che usa questo tipo di persone a essere criminale. E quando si parla di sterminare, allora che sia il male nell'uomo, non l'uomo stesso. Un'altra cosa ancora dopo quella mattina: la mia consapevolezza di non essere capace di odiare gli uomini malgrado il dolore e l'ingiustizia che ci sono al mondo, la coscienza che tutti questi orrori non sono come un pericolo misterioso e lontano al di fuori di noi, ma che si trovano vicinissimi e nascono dentro di noi. E perciò sono molto più familiari e assai meno terrificanti. Quel che fa paura è il fatto che certi sistemi possano crescere al punto da superare gli uomini e da tenerli stretti in una morsa diabolica, gli autori come le vittime: così, grandi edifici e torri, costruiti dagli uomini con le loro mani, s'innalzano sopra di noi, ci dominano, e possono crollarci addosso e seppellirci.


E così nulla va perso. Le persone ritornano, e interiormente puoi continuare a vivere con loro finché, qualche anno più tardi, sono di nuovo unite a te.


E alla fine di ogni giornata sento il bisogno di dire: la vita è davvero bella. Davvero, mi sto facendo una mia opinione su questa vita - un'opinione che so persino difendere davanti agli altri, e questo dice non poco sulla ragazzina timida che sono sempre stata.


Una persona deve aver pazienza. Il tuo desiderio dev'essere come una nave lenta e maestosa che naviga per oceani infiniti, e non cerca un luogo in cui gettar l'ancora. E d'un tratto, inaspettatamente, lo trova per un momento.


Non bisogna mai toccare i limiti, bisogna che rimanga sempre qualcosa per la fantasia.


Mi piacerebbe dipingere poche parole su uno sfondo muto.


Di solito le disposizioni più minacciose - e ce ne sono parecchie, attualmente - vanno a schiantarsi contro la mia sicurezza e fiducia interiori, e una volta risolte dentro di me, perdono molto della loro carica.


E sii pure triste, semplicemente e sinceramente triste, ma non costruirci sopra dei drammi. Una persona deve essere semplice anche nella sua tristezza, altrimenti la sua è soltanto isteria.


Le cose devono poter essere chiamate con il loro nome, e se non reggono a questa prova non hanno il diritto di esistere. Spesso si cerca di salvarle con una sorta di misticismo. Il misticismo deve fondarsi su un'onestà cristallina: quindi prima bisogna aver ridotto le cose alla loro nuda realtà.
Per umiliare qualcuno si dev'essere in due: colui che umilia, e colui che è umiliato e soprattutto: che si lascia umiliare. Se manca il secondo, cioè se la parte passiva è immune da ogni umiliazione, questa evapora nell'aria. Restano solo delle disposizioni fastidiose che interferiscono nella vita di tutti i giorni, ma nessuna umiliazione e oppressione angosciose. Si deve insegnarlo agli ebrei. […] Possono renderci la vita un po' spiacevole, possono privarci di qualche bene materiale o di un po' di libertà di movimento, ma siamo noi stessi a privarci delle nostre forze migliori col nostro atteggiamento sbagliato: col nostro sentirci perseguitati, umiliati e oppressi, col nostro odio e con la nostra millanteria che maschera la paura. Certo che ogni tanto si può essere tristi e abbattuti per quel che ci fanno, è umano e comprensibile che sia così. E tuttavia: siamo soprattutto noi stessi a derubarci da soli. Trovo bella la vita, e mi sento libera. I cieli si estendono dentro di me come sopra di me. Credo in Dio e negli uomini e oso dirlo senza falso pudore.


Cose imparate attraverso il dolore, che mi ha anche insegnato che si deve poter condividere il proprio amore con tutta la creazione, con il cosmo intero. Ma in quel modo si ha anche accesso al cosmo. Però il prezzo di quel biglietto d'ingresso è alto e pesante, e lo si guadagna risparmiando a lungo, con sangue e lacrime. Ma nessuno dolore e lacrime sono troppo cari per questo.


Da una lettera di mio padre, nel suo umorismo inimitabile:
Oggi è cominciata l'era delle non biciclette. Ho consegnato personalmente quella di Mischa. Leggo sul giornale che a Amsterdam gli ebrei hanno ancora il permesso di usarle: che privilegio! Non dobbiamo più temere che le nostre biciclette vengano rubate. Per i nostri nervi è sicuramente un vantaggio. Anche nel deserto abbiamo dovuto farne a meno, per ben quarant'anni.


La maggior parte degli occidentali non capisce l'arte del dolore, e così vive ossessionata da mille paure. E la vita che vive la gente adesso non è più vera vita, fatta com'è di paura, rassegnazione, amarezza, odio, disperazione. Dio mio, tutto questo si può capire benissimo: ma se una vita simile viene tolta, viene tolto poi molto?


In una vita c'è posto per tutto. Per une fede in Dio e per una misera fine.


Il dolore ha sempre preteso il suo posto e i suoi diritti, in una forma o nell'altra. Quel che conta è il modo con cui lo si sopporta, e se si è in grado di integrarlo nella propria vita e, insieme, di accettare ugualmente la vita.


Il che non vuol dire che uno sia sempre nello stato d'animo più elevato e pieno di fede. Si può essere stanchi come cani dopo aver fatto una lunga camminata o una lunga coda, ma anche questo fa parte della vita, e dentro di te c'è qualcosa che non ti abbandonerà mai più!


E' vero che ci portiamo dentro proprio tutto, Dio e il cielo e l'inferno e la terra e la vita e la morte e i secoli, tanti secoli.


Ora mi sento non di rado come una terra incolta su cui non cresce assolutamente niente, ma su cui si stende un cielo alto e tranquillo.


Se si esclude la morte non si ha mai una vita completa; e se la si accetta nella propria vita, si amplia e si arricchisce quest'ultima.


Ogni giorno ci si libera di qualche piccolezza
Da ieri, di colpo, ho molti più anni, so che la mia vita ha un termine. Non sono più scoraggiata, mi sento più forte. Si diventa più forti se si impara a conoscere e ad accettare le proprie forze e le proprie insufficienze. E' tutto così semplice e sempre più evidente per me, vorrei vivere abbastanza a lungo per farlo capire anche agli altri.


Io non sono sola nella mia stanchezza malattia tristezza o paura, ma sono insieme con milioni di persone, di tanti secoli.


Bisogna saper accettare di non poter essere per un altro come si vorrebbe.


Adesso io dico con semplicità e naturalezza: ecco, le mie forze arrivano fin qui e non oltre, non ci posso far niente, devi prendermi come sono. Per me, questo è un ulteriore passo avanti verso una maturità e indipendenza a cui sembra che mi stia avvicinando di giorno in giorno.


Molti di coloro che s'indignano per certe ingiustizie, a ben guardare s'indignano solo perché quelle ingiustizie toccano proprio a loro: quindi non è un'indignazione veramente radicata e profonda.


Non ho nessun bisogno di fare una figura coraggiosa, ho la mia forza interiore e questo mi basta, il resto è irrilevante.


Lasciar completamente libera la persona che si ama, lasciarla completamente libera di fare la sua vita, è la cosa più difficile che ci sia. La sto imparando da lui.




Ormai si tratta semplicemente di essere buoni l'uno verso l'altro, con tutta la bontà di cui siamo capaci. E ogni riunione è anche un addio.


Abbiamo ricevuto in noi tutte le possibilità per sviluppare i nostri talenti, dovremo ancora imparare a far buon uso di queste nostre possibilità.


Quel che conta in definitiva è come si porta, sopporta, e risolve il dolore, e se si riesce a mantenere intatto un pezzetto della propria anima.


Se si proiettano le proprie preoccupazioni sulle varie cose che devono accadere, si impedisce a queste cose di svilupparsi in modo organico. Ho una fiducia così grande: non nel senso che tutto andrà bene nella mia vita esteriore, ma nel senso che anche quando le cose mi andranno male, io continuerò ad accettare questa vita come una cosa buona.


In questo mondo sconvolto, le comunicazioni dirette tra due persone passano ormai solo per l'anima. Esteriormente si è scaraventati lontano, e i sentieri che ci collegano rimangono sepolti sotto le macerie, cosicchè in molti casi non potremo mai più ritrovarli.


Le cose che ci accadono sono troppo grandi, troppo diaboliche perché si possa reagire con un rancore e con un'amarezza personali. Sarebbe una reazione così puerile, non proporzionata alla "fatalità" di questi avvenimenti.


Una cosa, però, diventa sempre più evidente per me, e cioè che tu non puoi aiutare noi, ma che siamo noi a dover aiutare te, e in questo modo aiutiamo noi stessi.


Io non odio nessuno, non sono amareggiata. Una volta che l'amore per tutti gli uomini comincia a svilupparsi in noi, diventa infinito.


Quando mi ritroverò a terra distrutta e stordita, bisognerà che in un qualche angolino di me stessa io sappia che mi rialzerò un'altra volta, altrimenti sarò perduta.


Se tu affermi di credere in Dio devi anche essere coerente, devi abbandonarti completamente e devi aver fiducia. E non devi neppure preoccuparti per l'indomani.


Credo di essere arrivata pian piano a quella semplicità che ho sempre desiderato.


Non dobbiamo romperci la testa e avere timore, ma pensare con calma e chiarezza. Nel momento in cui dovrò decidere, saprò che cosa fare.


Se tutto questo dolore non allarga i nostri orizzonti e non ci rende più umani, liberandoci dalle piccolezze e dalle cose superflue di questa vita, è stato inutile.


Bisogna essere sempre disposti a rivedere la propria vita, a ricominciare tutto da capo in un luogo diverso.


Infinite coppie si formano all'ultimo momento, per disperazione. Preferisco esser sola e per tutti.


Sono certa che ci sarà continuità tra questa vita e quella che ora verrà. Perché è una vita che si svolge interiormente e lo scenario esteriore ha sempre meno importanza.


Continuerò a vivere con quella parte dell'uomo morto che vive in eterno e risveglierò alla vita ciò ch'è morto nei vivi e così non ci sarà nient'altro che vita, un'unica grande vita.


Perché non si potrebbe trasformare quell'amore che non si può scaricare sull'uno o sull'altro sesso in una forza che torni a profitto della comunità degli uomini, e che forse si potrebbe anche chiamare amore? E se ci si adopera in questo senso, non si poggia proprio sul terreno della realtà?


E se vogliamo perdonare agli altri, dobbiamo prima perdonare a noi stessi i nostri difetti. E' forse la cosa più difficile, come constato così spesso negli altri e un tempo anche in me, ora non più: sapersi perdonare i propri difetti e per i propri errori. Il che significa anzitutto saperli generosamente accettare.


Quella baracca talvolta al chiaro di luna, fatta d'argento e di eternità: come un giocattolino sfuggito alla mano distratta di Dio.


Credo che sia soprattutto la paura di sprecarsi a sottrarre alle persone le loro forze migliori. Se, dopo un laborioso processo che è andato avanti giorno dopo giorno, riusciamo ad aprirci un varco fino alle sorgenti originarie che abbiamo dentro di noi, e che io chiamerò Dio, e se poi facciamo in modo che questo varco rimanga sempre libero, "lavorando a noi stessi", allora ci rinnoveremo in continuazione e non avremo più da preoccuparci di dar fondo alle nostre forze.


In fondo, il nostro unico dovere morale è quello di dissodare in noi stessi vaste aree di tranquillità, di sempre maggior tranquillità, fintanto che si sia in grado d'irraggiarla sugli altri. E più pace c'è nelle persone, più pace ci sarà in questo mondo agitato.


Bisogna reagire, bisogna sapersi isolare da quel chiasso sterile che si diffonde come una malattia contagiosa.


Essere fedeli a tutto ciò che si è cominciato spontaneamente, a volte fin troppo spontaneamente. Essere fedeli a ogni sentimento, a ogni pensiero che ha cominciato a germogliare. Essere fedeli nel senso più largo del termine, fedeli a se stessi, a Dio, ai propri momenti migliori.


Dammi pace e fiducia. Fa che ogni mia giornata sia qualcosa di più che le mille preoccupazioni per la sopravvivenza quotidiana.


L'età dell'anima è diversa da quella registrata all'anagrafe. Credo che l'anima abbia una determinata età fin dalla nascita, e che questa età non cambi più. Si può nascere con un'anima che ha dodici anni. Si può anche nascere con un'anima che ne ha mille, esistono ragazzini dodicenni in cui si sente un'anima simile. Credo che l'anima sia la parte più inconscia dell'uomo, soprattutto in Occidente, penso che un orientale 'viva' la propria anima molto di più. L'occidentale non sa che farsene e se ne vergogna come di una cosa immorale. L'anima è diversa da ciò che noi chiamiamo 'sentimento'. Ci sono persone che hanno molto sentimento ma poca anima.


Bisogna anche accettare i momenti "non creativi"; più li si accetta onestamente, più essi passano in fretta. Si deve avere il coraggio di fermarsi, di essere talvolta vuoti e scoraggiati.


Quanto soffro per gli uomini indifesi, non soffro forse per il lato indifeso di me stessa?


Si vorrebbe essere un balsamo per molte ferite...
*


----------



## ipazia (4 Dicembre 2013)

....bellissimo...


----------



## Divì (4 Dicembre 2013)

Ne ho rubate un po'.

Grazie!


----------



## Leda (5 Dicembre 2013)

ipazia;bt9374 ha detto:
			
		

> ....bellissimo...





			
				Divina;bt9375 ha detto:
			
		

> Ne ho rubate un po'.
> 
> Grazie!


Ciao Ragazze! Grazie a voi... siete le benvenute :inlove:


----------



## Fantastica (20 Dicembre 2013)

Quando scopro un libro che mi innamora, lo regalo a chiunque. Del Diario Hillesum devo aver donato qualcosa come cinque copie, ai tempi. Una, la mia, a un'amica a cui però non servì per evitare di seguire la voglia di morire... per questo, anche oggi, non possiedo questo libro tanto amato..


----------



## Divì (21 Dicembre 2013)

Leda;bt9376 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Ragazze! Grazie a voi... siete le benvenute :inlove:


Sono stata in libreria, oggi, e mi sono comprata le Lettere.

Ora mi immergo, ci si rilegge dopo l'epifania


----------

